# Summer GTG ?????????



## john pen (Dec 15, 2006)

Just throwing an idea out again..we talked last year about doing a get together in the summer but the whole thing sort of died..anyone have any intrest in trying it again ? Not looking for commitment, just intrest...

I was thinking if we did a campgroud near a hotel, those who camp could stay there and it would give us a place to cook and hangout, and thoses non campers could commute to a closeby hotel...

so, any intrest in a weekend ???


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm always interested in a cooking get together.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2006)

obviously the place to do it is Myrtle Beach....hotels, nightlife,
the beach, campgrounds, and I can get us a spot to
smoke and drink undisturbed.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Definite interest here


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 15, 2006)

Valerie and I are in John. How about at the Penndrosa?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm interested as well.  Can we find a place that's paved??  Unless Bill TGG is coming, he can push me!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I'm interested as well.  Can we find a place that's paved??  Unless Bill TGG is coming, he can push me!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2006)

I highly reccomend April 21st in Myrtle Beach, when me, Larry, Rev,
Finney, Nick, Big GQ, Jack W, Walter SC and others will be here.
Might want to enter SOTB with us, and then Sunday we can all cook
together.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I highly reccomend April 21st in Myrtle Beach, when me, Larry, Rev,
> Finney, Nick, Big GQ, Jack W, Walter SC and others will be here.
> Might want to enter SOTB with us, and then Sunday we can all cook
> together.



Good idea Jim!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I think a more centrally located destination might be better.
Don't get me wrong I love Myrtle. Hanging out with you guys down there was cool.
I guess the only catch is Cappy NEVER leaves Myrtle Beach


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 15, 2006)

let's see, Myrtle Beach with thousands of bikini clad gals,
fresh delicious seafood, oceanfront hotels and cottages,
perfect climate, thousands of bikini clad gals,
a variety of clubs and attractions including 
Ripley's Aquarium, Medieval Times, the Carolina
Opry, shopping galore, thousands of bikini clad gals,

 or

somewhere in Ohio.


Let me think.....hmmm.....still thinking.......



it's close......


hard to decide......


well, let me get back to you on this one.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

Well I will be at SOTB and I'm also game for a weekend deal like John is looking for!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

When I said centrally located trust me Ohio was not on the list  
Lets see..... Ohio................ummm.......cows........bikini clad cows...........uhhh.........


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 15, 2006)

That's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> When I said centrally located trust me Ohio was not on the list
> Lets see..... Ohio................ummm.......cows........bikini clad cows...........uhhh.........


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 15, 2006)

Anywhere where Puff's relatives aren't likely to be there... I'm in.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Anywhere where Puff's relatives aren't likely to be there... I'm in.


Relatively speaking...............they could be anywhere South of the Mason/ Dixon line


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't worry Puff, I'll sit next to you at the dinner table!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Don't worry Puff, I'll sit next to you at the dinner table!


Ya'll use tables???


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 16, 2006)

You know what? I would LOVE to cook at the SOTB thing but, I am not going to tow my pit through the mountains on WV and VA . 77 is a bitch through there! I only have a small block F-150! And it is an automatic! Maybe Uncle Stubba can use HIS truck to tow MY pit. Now there is a compromise! Seriously, I would really like to do it. Woody

ps. I would like to commit to doing something in NY in the summer, but really need to keep all weekends open. I would come if free, but can't "commit." I have a fear of it!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd like to get involved......


----------



## john pen (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, Im thinking we should try to at least firm up a date so those that need to put in for vacation can do so...as before, location always seems to be an issue....If I could find the friggen members map, Id try to see where might be central to most interested......


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well, Im thinking we should try to at least firm up a date so those that need to put in for vacation can do so...as before, location always seems to be an issue....If I could find the friggen members map, Id try to see where might be central to most interested......


You can thank the fearless leader for not updating the link....
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=3184


HINT HINT.


http://www.frappr.com/bbq4u/map


----------



## john pen (Dec 17, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did the search thing and found numerous references to a map, but no link...Ill try frapper.com...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john pen (Dec 17, 2006)

Got it..its....


http://www.frappr.com/bbq4u/

So, It looks like east coast is the majority (not to slight anyone)...What would we think about Pa, Va or West Va ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2006)

PA!


----------



## john pen (Dec 17, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> PA!



Ill second that...Maby Southwest Pa. 

Sort of inbetween the east coast and Ohio / Michigan and points south....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1mufr1l6]PA!



Ill second that...Maby Southwest Pa. 

Sort of inbetween the east coast and Ohio / Michigan and points south....[/quote:1mufr1l6]
Sounds good to me!


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 17, 2006)

There is nothing in Southwest, Pa......


----------



## john pen (Dec 17, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> There is nothing in Southwest, Pa......



Is that a bad thing ?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John there is also nothing in the entire state of Ohio. At least PA has trees


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> obviously the place to do it is Myrtle Beach....hotels, nightlife,
> the beach, campgrounds, and I can get us a spot to
> smoke and drink undisturbed.



Hell yea I vote that too!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i have a 37 acre farm convenient to i-95 and i-81 that we can use.  plenty of room for smokers and tents.  there is a small hotel 3 miles away in round hill.  after that you'd have to go ~ 15 miles to leesburg where there are plenty of hotels.


That's real nice of you to offer that Brian


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah no kidding!  Thank God Puff didn't offer.  We'd look funny partying by the river, under a bridge!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

are there thousands of chicks in bikinis on that farm?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> are there thousands of chicks in bikinis on that farm?



Good point Jim!  My votes for Myrtle.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah just in case I'm in a wheelchair when that happens, I don't like
the idea of getting stuck in the mud with you guys.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah just in case I'm in a wheelchair when that happens, I don't like
> the idea of getting stuck in the mud with you guys.



Yeah mud sucks, but that's why we invite Bill TGG, he's a good helper!   Not for much else though!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 18, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John we can catch a cheap Jet Blue Flight out of the Falls to Myrtel.....that have those weekend "golfing flights" or we can roadtrip......just a couple of thoughts to consider.....


----------



## john pen (Dec 18, 2006)

Im in for anywhere...preferably with a spot for me to park my motorhome and my WSM...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

why don't you guys bring the rv and enter SOTB?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 18, 2006)

SOTB weekend might be when I go down to get my pit at Klose's.  I'd be happy to pull Woodman's "little" pit down there if I'm available.  We'll have to see.  I'd be game to something a little more centrally located any other time of the year.  I suggest Rempe's house so he won't have to get off the porch.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 18, 2006)

I vote for Vermont.   Ummm ...  Cuz I'm cheap.  

Montreal is only a hop, skip, and  jump away too and some of the chicks don't wear bikini's .... or anything at ALL for that matter!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

That can be arranged in Myrtle as well.  Remember, what happens
in Myrtle, stays in Myrtle.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> That can be arranged in Myrtle as well.  Remember, what happens
> in Myrtle, stays in Myrtle.


Easy for you to say.....you never leave Myrtle


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

well, I am what happens here.  I'm not allowed to leave.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well, I am what happens here.  I'm not allowed to leave.


  I suppose you invented "what happens" and "not leaving" too :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

I invented what happens.  Not leaving is an act of God.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 18, 2006)

My parents own a campground in VA if that is a central place to meet.  I am sure we can do it there.


----------



## john pen (Dec 18, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> My parents own a campground in VA if that is a central place to meet.  I am sure we can do it there.



Hey Bill, whereabouts in VA ? Sounds like a place we can't get kicked out of !


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 18, 2006)

My vote will stand for Myrtle Beach they got chicks in skimpy bikinis and suds , great food and great times. Smoke On The Beach weekend is a perfect time for all to get together in my opinion!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 18, 2006)

ok then, it's settled...Myrtle Beach in April...anyone who needs
info on hotels, etc, entry applications for SOTB just pm me.

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2006)

I make a motion that we should all sleep at Cappys. All in favor...........................


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 18, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2fmdnxbg]My parents own a campground in VA if that is a central place to meet.  I am sure we can do it there.



Hey Bill, whereabouts in VA ? Sounds like a place we can't get kicked out of ![/quote:2fmdnxbg]
Now your talkin'


----------



## john pen (Dec 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> obviously the place to do it is Myrtle Beach....hotels, nightlife,
> the beach, campgrounds, and I can get us a spot to
> smoke and drink undisturbed.





			
				brian j said:
			
		

> i have a 37 acre farm convenient to i-95 and i-81 that we can use.  plenty of room for smokers and tents.  there is a small hotel 3 miles away in round hill.  after that you'd have to go ~ 15 miles to leesburg where there are plenty of hotels.





			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> My parents own a campground in VA if that is a central place to meet.  I am sure we can do it there.



I did some quick comparisons (ya, Im bored at work)...

Buffalo, Detroit and Long Island are about 14 hours to Myrtle Beach. Clevelands 11 hours.  

Using Brian or Bills place, which appears to be somewhat central Va, Cleveland and long Island are7 hours, Buffalo's 8, Detroit 9 1/2 and Myrtle Beach is 6 3/4.

So, I guess are we looking for central or girls with bikini's ?? I dont know....


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Cappy won't leave Myrtle because the bracelet on his leg won't ALLOW him to leave!!! Brian's offer is most generous. Again, I will be a last minute addition if I am not catering that weekend. WM


----------



## Gary in VA (Dec 19, 2006)

I am game for the get together.. Schedule is always the hang up for me... Is this a family event or not... does i bring the wife and kids?


----------



## john pen (Dec 19, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> I am game for the get together.. Schedule is always the hang up for me... Is this a family event or not... does i bring the wife and kids?



Ill have my wife with me..Im not opposed to kids...jmo


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 19, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> *Cappy won't leave Myrtle because the bracelet on his leg won't ALLOW him to leave!!!* Brian's offer is most generous. Again, I will be a last minute addition if I am not catering that weekend. WM



Damn shame how his past is always holding him back from traveling.


----------



## john pen (Dec 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> bill is more central va than i am.  i'm from the land of misfit toys they call NORTHERN VIRGINIA.
> 
> maybe we should do a poll where people can choose between myrtle in april, bill's parents place, my place, or don't give a %&@# cause they ain't coming.



Sounds like a plan...


----------



## Gary in VA (Dec 19, 2006)

I could go for a casual cooking/camping weekend with the wife and kids and all my bbq friends and family.


----------



## Gary in VA (Dec 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":3f210lby]I could go for a casual cooking/camping weekend with the wife and kids and all my bbq friends and family.


you're a pretty brave man if you're willing to expose your wife and kids to this crowd.   [/quote:3f210lby]

Haven't I done that already?????






lets see.. Brian, Bill, Bruce, Larry, charlie, chris,  and some of their counterparts were there


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 19, 2006)

I put a poll question up.  Cast your vote.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm just sayin....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

I vote for Myrtle!!!!!!


----------



## Gary in VA (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey cappie.. can you GUARANTEE that those two gals will be there.. and be friendly to us.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 19, 2006)

I can guarantee girls!  Ask Finney!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 19, 2006)

I suggest we all agree to a place and hold to it, then we can do a poll on what date. Does this make sense? Let's all agree to have it happen this year. Not every one will be happy with a location, along with a date, But first things first. That way we can make it happen and we all can make arrangements for our needs.I feel the sooner, the better if it's going to happen.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Finney!  
Forget it Gary :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I suggest we all agree to a place and hold to it, then we can do a poll on what date. Does this make sense? Let's all agree to have it happen this year. Not every one will be happy with a location, along with a date, But first things first. That way we can make it happen and we all can make arrangements for our needs.I feel the sooner, the better if it's going to happen.


What Pigs said!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 19, 2006)

ok, we all agree on Myrtle Beach, now let's choose the date!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

This is what you will see in Myrtle  








Before you vote heed my warning


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 19, 2006)

ahem.


I guess we do get tourists from Michigan.

Come on Puff, you need some more slaw.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I can guarantee girls!  Ask Finney!



You didn't bring any last year for me!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Almost forgot the lodgings


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 19, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2b9g9dtj]I can guarantee girls!  Ask Finney!



You didn't bring any last year for me![/quote:2b9g9dtj]

your motley crew went to Hooters and stayed for 6 hours!
I didn't think you guys needed help!  Maybe you just loved
the wings?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1z913aaq][quote="Captain Morgan":1z913aaq]I can guarantee girls!  Ask Finney!



You didn't bring any last year for me![/quote:1z913aaq]

your motley crew went to Hooters and stayed for 6 hours!
I didn't think you guys needed help!  Maybe you just loved
the wings?[/quote:1z913aaq]

Wings? they have wings at Hooters? All i saw were breasts!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 19, 2006)

just sayin....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes I agree!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> personally i think bill's parents place is the way to go.  that way the families can have a family area, people who don't like sleeping on the ground can have a cabin, the hedonist can have a hedonistic area, the late night drinkers can have an area, et cetera, et cetera.
> 
> i'm in and will help plan.
> 
> but cappy...  keep lobbying for myrtle beach.  i'm not complaining at ALL.


What about the hedonistic,early morning drinkers?
And where would the et cetera,et cetera, area be(Larry wanted to know  )

Kidding sounds good to me


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 19, 2006)

Pick a date but please stay away from any last Friday of the month. Virginia is ok for me...depending what part.


----------



## john pen (Dec 19, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> personally i think bill's parents place is the way to go.  that way the families can have a family area, people who don't like sleeping on the ground can have a cabin, the hedonist can have a hedonistic area, the late night drinkers can have an area, et cetera, et cetera.
> 
> i'm in and will help plan.
> 
> but cappy...  keep lobbying for myrtle beach.  i'm not complaining at ALL.



Sounds like a plan to me...maby Cappy can import some of the bikini clad girls to feed us grapes and serve us wine....


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 19, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, we all agree on Myrtle Beach, now let's choose the date!




SMOKE ON THE BEACH 1 !!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 19, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1hkig4tq]personally i think bill's parents place is the way to go.  that way the families can have a family area, people who don't like sleeping on the ground can have a cabin, the hedonist can have a hedonistic area, the late night drinkers can have an area, et cetera, et cetera.
> 
> i'm in and will help plan.
> 
> but cappy...  keep lobbying for myrtle beach.  i'm not complaining at ALL.



Sounds like a plan to me...maby Cappy can import some of the bikini clad girls to feed us grapes and serve us wine....[/quote:1hkig4tq]
I'll bet his "bikini clad girls" don't leave the Myrtle beach area either :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet his "bikini clad girls" don't leave the Myrtle beach area either :roll:[/quote:20k7wssn]

Yuppers, don't want them too far from the nursing home!


----------



## Finney (Dec 20, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet his "bikini clad girls" don't leave the Myrtle beach area either :roll:[/quote:1wcrm1fn]

*Yuppers, don't want them too far from the nursing home!* [/quote:1wcrm1fn]

 [smilie=a_crylaugh.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_crylaugh.gif]


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 20, 2006)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Pick a date but please stay away from any last Friday of the month. Virginia is ok for me...depending what part.



Are there "bad" parts of Virginia? [smilie=a_peek.gif]


----------

